# Inspired by Dana



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas went (modified) german


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He looks great! I really like the German cut, and Vegas does it well. 

How is Vienna doing??


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons! I think it makes him look more like a boy, Vienna can wear the fluffy girly head

Vienna is doing great  she's trying to be her spunky self, but I'm not going to let her get back to her normal activity until monday, which would have been ten days since her spay. It's only been a week today.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, Vegas!!! I love it!  Dana gives her approval. She's blushing. I think she might have a crush on Vegas... :laugh: Come to think of it, _*I*_ might have a crush on Vegas! :shocked:

As always, I love Vegas' humongo topknot! 

Why is it a "modified" German? Oh, wait... tail pompom?

3 days after Dana got spayed, she shot out of the front door as I was bringing in some groceries, and she did like 10 full speed laps around the house before I could catch her... I was mortified! I had visions of her sutures opening up, and her insides falling out! :scared: Thankfully, she was fine. LOL!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hehe! That's okay! You can have a crush on Vegas! He'll love ya back.

Gotta have the humongo topknot, that's his trademark.

And yes, not so much a tail pom as it is a plume, I haven't ever trimmed it, and I don't think I ever will.. so it'll just be this long horse tail. Woot! Kinda a Vinnie tail, only docked (long dock.)


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Yay! A Vinnie tail! I love Vinnie's tail! 

If Dana didn't have a chicken nugget for a tail, she might be sporting one too. 

P.S.: Vegas looks dashing in orange!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he looks great. is it a modified german or a modern with short ears?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I dont know, I shaved his ears and tightened his bum


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice  Would love to see a body shot but he looks soooooo comfy and poodle-like in that shot. Also, gotta show some love to the orange scarf !! Love it with his black coat!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

As requested. I enhanced the contrast so you can see him, else he's a big black mass.

He lacks hock hair because it frizzes up then breaks =/ I blame coat change










Think I need to tighten his rear and thighs A LOT, the bandana makes him look like he has no neck imo


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And front.










I suck at bevels


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Vegas is so cute! His ear leathers look really loooong compared to Dana's. :curl-lip:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is just soooo handsome! Love that face, I want to give it kisses...lol. He looks great in that clip, too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Vegas is so cute! His ear leathers look really loooong compared to Dana's. :curl-lip:


Lol I was thinking that Dana's looked longer than Vegas's!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> He is just soooo handsome! Love that face, I want to give it kisses...lol. He looks great in that clip, too.


His face and neck are seriously so kissable after a fresh shave, SO soft.

But I'm sure you know that feeling times five ;D


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks FABULOUS in the German clip!!! Wow...does he carry that off nicely. I agree that the bandanas make a neck look a bit shorter but I love the dogs in them.
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww! Thanks tons Spoospirit!

Here's some without the bandana


















Scratch that, he's wearing one of my homemade ones, but it's worked in and.. limpy lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! Your such a great groomer. He does favor a bigger Vinnie.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, thanks tons Olie! 

Can't wait until Vienna has more hair to work with.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is just SO handsome!!! Gotta love the shaved ears!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the treat on the nose trick. I want to teach Vinnie that trick. I used to have a terrier mix years and years ago that did all kinds of tricks - one of which was flipping a treat in the air off of his nose and catching it! So cool :biggrin:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks great Fluffy! Suits this haircut beautifully and you did a superb job of it!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Vegas is dashing in that do! Love it on him.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol I was thinking that Dana's looked longer than Vegas's!


Okay, maybe their ears are the same! LOL :laugh:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think he looks Smashing!! Great job and it really suits him.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You absolutely do NOT suck at bevels. He looks amazing. I wish you lived in Colorado. I'd have you groom my dogs!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I love it! He looks so handsome. And how nice not to have drippy wet ears from the water bowl for a change LOL.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

His HAT is covering his ears too much. Dont be afraid to go shorter. Everything looks nice otherwise.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

But I have to keep the trademarked Vegas fro!


----------

